# A Tat for Bobberbucket Dave



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Since BBD seems to be the stalwart of the ice fishing crowd in the local Akron area, I think we need to take up a collection to get Bobberbucket Dave this tatoo. 

What da'ya all think???


----------



## Muskielewis (Mar 21, 2017)

I'll donate $20!!!


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Upgrade to a gas-powered model...with a shiny red cover.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

He probably already has one


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

icebucketjohn said:


> Since BBD seems to be the stalwart of the ice fishing crowd in the local Akron area, I think we need to take up a collection to get Bobberbucket Dave this tatoo.
> 
> What da'ya all think???
> 
> ...


John, I will throw in a few bucks.. lol


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I would totally rock that tattoo!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

I got twenty for it!


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

I got a 20..lol


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

My wife thinks I’m crazy. Because I’m honestly considering going getting a nils artic trekker done in color on my forearm. I think it would be sweet lookin!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## troublemaker (Sep 13, 2013)

I am down for a donation lol.


----------

